# A white horse isn't truely white unless it's brown



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Legacy had a good hosing off after but she sure had fun getting all muddy!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

dirty or not she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow :shock: Want! *grabby hands* 

I don't miss having a grey though...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

she had so much fun. She was tired though so she stood nice and calm while I rinsed her off. If we don't freeze tonight I plan on soaping her legs up tomorrow after her ride.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! Love the single braid 

I don't envy you trying to keep those feathers clean


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a very muddy pasture so I let them get dirty and soap them up twice a week with dish soap with oxyclean power. haha. For shows I clean them every day for the week before the show with purple shampoo.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Even dirty she is drop dead gorgeous! The only thing I thought when she was running through that puddle was "wow, my 14 year old is afraid of puddles..." lol


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am in complete love with that last picture. I would love to put that on my wall.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

She is so gorgeous! 

My B&W mare would've rolled in that puddle rather than gallop through it. I call her my mud ***** 'cos the minute after a grooming session, she finds the nearest muddy spot and wallows.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Legacy loves getting dirty. I think because she knows she will get a very pampering clean up after. Great for pictures though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

Soo gorgeous!!


----------



## amazon (Aug 21, 2010)

my husband has a spotted walker and she would roll continously she loves the mud


----------



## monicadunlap (Dec 19, 2010)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

what a pretty girl....muddy or not!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm hoping to get some pictures of her not so dirty but this weather doesn't look promising. Grrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Toby isnt happy unless he is dirty...

Clean









Slightly pig pen (he gets so much filthier than this...)


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, she is gorgeous!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

This is Toby today...


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous - here is my (used to be mine) Jasper trying to look like all the chestnuts in the pasture. This was 3 minutes after a two hour bath session - he was scared of hoses, sponges, brushes - you name it he was totally unhandled when I got him.
Hollie
Art of the Horse - exquisite selection of horse art, paintings, giclee canvas limited edition prints and other equine items


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Quite possibly the only horse in the world who looks good in mud.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

love love love these pictures, they are gorgeous, as is she obviously


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful. I hate mud yucky! I would be freaking out. I could never have a horse with that much white on it. I would have to clean then all the time for them too look nice and shiny. Then I would be super mad if they got dirty again right after.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love these pictures! Muddy or not, what a beauty!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think I hate you. It should be ILLEGAL for any horse to be SO drop dead gorgeous that they actually look GOOD covered in mud! When mine get's dirty, even the PIGS cover their eyes! :lol:


----------



## furandfeather (Jan 4, 2011)

those eyes haunt you .


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Too cute look at the "i didn't do it" face. OMG!


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

drafts4ever said:


> We have a very muddy pasture so I let them get dirty and soap them up twice a week with dish soap with oxyclean power. haha. For shows I clean them every day for the week before the show with purple shampoo.


Oh man that's gotta be a pain! But I bet it's all worth it. Your horse is gorgeous, muddy or not!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone, even dirty she is gorgeous!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! Our ground has been pretty frozen so thu have stayed a little bit cleaner. I don't mind the work if the outcome is worth it. Just general maintenance does a lot with those white feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

That is one cute dirty horse! I really wanna take a brush to that dirt though! For a quick clean up I found mop rags work really well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

